# 7 scoops of JACK3D!!!!



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok so today I took jacked like I do every time before I workout but I had to take 7 scoops to feel anything. I am defiantly feeling it tho now cause my whole body is tingling but I have to take way to much. Should I cycle off jack3d since I have built up such a tolerance to it? And if so what pre-workout would u guys recommend.


----------



## gopro (Mar 29, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Ok so today I took jacked like I do every time before I workout but I had to take 7 scoops to feel anything. I am defiantly feeling it tho now cause my whole body is tingling but I have to take way to much. Should I cycle off jack3d since I have built up such a tolerance to it? And if so what pre-workout would u guys recommend.



Ok, you should not need 7 scoops of ANY pre-workout! That is just crazy and possibly dangerous! I would come off pre-workouts for about 2 weeks and then maybe try a new one. I represent EFX and highly recommend our K-Otic! This stuff has no geranium and cranks you up with amazing focus, energy and stamina with no crash.

In fact, for a free sample just go to info@aaefx.com and give your name, address and email!


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya 7 scoops is to much also waste of money. I feel perfectly fine tho I just feel like fucking shit up hardcore Style right now lol. I'll take a look at ur pre workout supp


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 29, 2011)

You don't "cycle" off a pre-workout supplement... You Just STOP taking it.


----------



## carmineb (Mar 29, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Ok so today I took jacked like I do every time before I workout but I had to take 7 scoops to feel anything. I am defiantly feeling it tho now cause my whole body is tingling but I have to take way to much. Should I cycle off jack3d since I have built up such a tolerance to it? And if so what pre-workout would u guys recommend.


 

yes, I think you should.  When I was up to almost 3 scoops, i layed off.  I think 3 is the max they recommend.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya 3 is the max they recommend in a 24hr period. I don't know if I can lay off pre workout I love the feeling you get probaly will have to tho after this container of jack3d


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 29, 2011)

this sounds a little fishy to me...  i would have a heart attack with that amount...seriously.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 29, 2011)

2 weeks? I think you need to stop taking any kind of supplements for awhile. Not healthy bro.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nah man lol y would I lie bout this lol.  My heart is beating a little faster but I'm st8 just Rly pumped. And yes I'm on 7 scoops right now I have wifi on my iPod so posting while rest in-between exercises.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya after this thing of jack3d I'll stop taking any for a while. 2 weeks is good?


----------



## carmineb (Mar 29, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Nah man lol y would I lie bout this lol. My heart is beating a little faster but I'm st8 just Rly pumped. And yes I'm on 7 scoops right now I have wifi on my iPod so posting while rest in-between exercises.


 

if i was on 7 scoops, my typing would look like I was stuttering.

plus, how can you be posting AND working out?  do you belong to planet fitness like I do?  lol  with that much jacked, you would be sweating profusely, banging it out hard, etc...  but then again,


----------



## SFW (Mar 29, 2011)

he's probably 270 lbs though. Fat fuck. thats why he doesnt feel it.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Minus 100 from 270 that's my weight  and I have a full gym in my house I spend all my money on workout equipment.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

And I am sweating like crazy that's y I'm drinking from a gallon water jug


----------



## Tomn (Mar 29, 2011)

Ha, 7 scoops is insane.  I'd definitely cycle off all caffeine/stimulants for sure.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya I will, so far I have been lifting weights for 2hrs and I can't stop lol feels good.


----------



## |Z| (Mar 29, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> 2 weeks? I think you need to stop taking any kind of supplements for awhile. Not healthy bro.



Yeah, doesn't seem like everything is in good order if 7 scoops doesnt do anything for yah 

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## ELH (Mar 29, 2011)

honestly OP, I only use any kind of a preworkout if I am greatly lacking in energy for that day. I use the money I use to waste on using preworkouts everyday on protein and food now.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 29, 2011)

you might wanna check out N2kts if your looking for a stronger pre workout.


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL you must be tweaking like a muhfka!!


----------



## alan84 (Mar 30, 2011)

What about super pump max, I haven't tried it but I heard good things about it!!


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was thinking bout gettin double dragon juiced


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 31, 2011)

bro that cant be good for you
i took 4 scoops and seen god


----------



## oufinny (Mar 31, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> And I am sweating like crazy that's y I'm drinking from a gallon water jug



Having fun with that near lethal dose of geranium aren't you... 

Seriously, what you did is not only irresponsible but could land your ass in the ER.  It is dumb moves like this that get good supplements banned.  Pick up some bulk creatine, beta alanine, throw in some tyrosine if you have and run that for a month with some crystal light powder, drop all your stims.  The fact you are still able to type is amazing, and what will be more amazing, is how bad you crash!   

I am done be sarcastic, don't do that again!  And for your next pre-workout, take a look at this, great reviews so far: http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/sports-supplements/aps-mesomorph.html


----------



## millertime (Apr 1, 2011)

try yok3d


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Id say take 2 weeks off from any kind of preworkout and then find a stim free preworkout. A real popular one is Ultima here is the link to it Sports Supplements :: Ultima OmegaSports -

If u like that u can use that between time when u break from using stim pre workouts.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya for the past week I have cut back on how much I take. Today I only took 4 and after I'm done with this bottle of jack3d I'm done with it for a while

But being on 7 scoops really didn't mess with me. Still went to sleep at normal time and stuff. Altho when it first hits you you have to focus on breathing or you stop lol

I'll take ablook at the stuff u guys suggested


----------



## quark (Apr 3, 2011)

tigger1 said:


> this sounds a little fishy to me...  i would have a heart attack with that amount...seriously.



I'll go one step further and throw the bullshit flag. I have been using this product since it was introduced as 'Jacked'. It used to fizz but there was some kind of legal something or another where they had to change the name and take out the fizz. I still get close to the same effect using two and a half scoops as when I started. I drink 4 cups of coffee a day also. I know everyone is different but 7 scoops trips the BS detector.


----------



## mich29 (Apr 3, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Ya for the past week I have cut back on how much I take. Today I only took 4 and after I'm done with this bottle of jack3d I'm done with it for a while
> 
> But being on 7 scoops really didn't mess with me. Still went to sleep at normal time and stuff. Altho when it first hits you you have to focus on breathing or you stop lol
> 
> I'll take ablook at the stuff u guys suggested



good idea toning the dosing down.n2kts should give you  a nice kick.though in *no way shape or form* do I suggest you dose crazy amounts simply follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2011)

if drinking 3 scoops doesnt work, its time to considered taking it intra-anally. 

Thats what the pros do, just ask *gopro* his experiences


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> if drinking 3 scoops doesnt work, its time to considered taking it intra-anally.
> 
> Thats what the pros do, just ask *gopro* his experiences



Intra.

Anally.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Intra anally sounds awesome! To bad I finished my whole container of jack3d already. It lasted a week and a half.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> Ya for the past week I have cut back on how much I take. Today I only took 4 and after I'm done with this bottle of jack3d I'm done with it for a while
> 
> But being on 7 scoops really didn't mess with me. Still went to sleep at normal time and stuff. *Altho when it first hits you you have to focus on breathing or you stop lol*
> 
> I'll take ablook at the stuff u guys suggested



Bro. Seriously.
You're just addicted to the drug high.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 4, 2011)

I workedout without it today and still had stamina and energy. I don't think I'm going to buy it again might try something new in a few weeks tho.


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> if drinking 3 scoops doesnt work, its time to considered taking it intra-anally.
> 
> Thats what the pros do, just ask *gopro* his experiences



And the reason for this absolutely moronic post?


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Intra.
> 
> Anally.



I defer to theCaptn' on this one as he is an expert apparently on "taking things" intra-anally.


----------



## mich29 (Apr 4, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> I workedout without it today and still had stamina and energy. I don't think I'm going to buy it again might try something new in a few weeks tho.



good news here.take some time off the stims then try something new.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2011)

gopro said:


> I defer to theCaptn' on this one as he is an expert apparently on "taking things" intra-anally.


 
yes, the DRSE have evidence of GoPro's activities . . don't trust him!


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yes, the DRSE have evidence of GoPro's activities . . don't trust him!



1-Do you enjoy being a mod here?

2-Jealously is a terrible thing.

3-Are you REALLY "chemically engineered?"


----------



## AnabollicA (Apr 5, 2011)

Lordy if I took 7 scoops of Jack3d I'd be totally Tweak3d!


----------



## aalester85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Bro I am new here and all but I have been lifting and I am no stranger to the Supp world. Jack3d is an awesome PWO but 7 scoops... You really need to get yourself started on some adrenal support.. You have more than likely burned your adrenal glands out which is why it takes you more and more to get the feeling you are looking for. You def need a break from PWO for a few weeks.. I would take a couple weeks off and then give Yok3d a try.. It is not as loaded with stimulants but it will give you a buzzz as well as a really solid work out with nice pumps.


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2011)

AnabollicA said:


> Lordy if I took 7 scoops of Jack3d I'd be totally Tweak3d!



I think I would have a heart attack and be all done!


----------



## nomnom (Apr 5, 2011)

take a week off then give 1mr a run.. would last longer per serving wise compared to jack3d


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I must be immune to it cause last week I took 7 again (don't ask why) and again I was fine just really pumped. But as I said im out and workouts without it are fine to. Thinking bout trying yoked hear alot of people talking bout it


----------



## Darkcity (Apr 5, 2011)

LMAO thats insane how is ur heart doing with that any palpitations lol??


----------



## carmineb (Apr 5, 2011)

Josh...  and you are not starting to feel adrenal exhaustion yet????


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 6, 2011)

What Is adrenal exhaustion


----------



## mich29 (Apr 6, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> What Is adrenal exhaustion





*Adrenal fatigue* or *hypoadrenia* is a term used in alternative medicine to describe the belief that the adrenal glands are exhausted and unable to produce adequate quantities of hormones, primarily cortisol. The term "adrenal fatigue" may be applied to a collection of non-specific medically unexplained symptoms,  but it is not recognized by mainstream institutions. This is distinct  from clinically defined adrenal dysfunction disorders such as adrenal insufficiency or Addison's Disease.[1]
 The term "adrenal fatigue" is used by some practitioners of alternative medicine, who claim that adrenal fatigue is too mild to be picked up on standard blood tests of adrenal function[_citation needed_]. The concept has given rise to an industry of dietary supplements claiming to treat this syndrome[_citation needed_].


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 6, 2011)

you had bunk sh.t "7 scoops"! at 170lbs dude that cant be good for you, id be on the roof of the gym naked doing jumping jacks or sumting switch it up to some thing else for a while and go back to jack3d thats what i do i like super dump 250 or no explode


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

gopro said:


> 1-Do you enjoy being a mod here?
> 
> 2-Jealously is a terrible thing.
> 
> 3-Are you REALLY "chemically engineered?"


 
Here are the long awaited answers:

1) Yes, I was voted here by the Great Unwashed. What's your claim to fame ahem, Pro?

2) There is no 'jelousy', you seriously want to e-fuck with me? 

3) Seriously champ, I eat little faggots like you for breakfast. Think twice before your next post


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Here are the long awaited answers:
> 
> 1) Yes, I was voted here by the Great Unwashed. What's your claim to fame ahem, Pro?
> 
> ...



I was a mod here before you even benched 135. I can easily talk to Robert about you.

Must be jealousy otherwise you would not have posted what you did. Unless you are just a straight asshole.

Seriously...if you actually take drugs to look like that you better rethink your whole plan. I looked like you naturally when I was 20 years old. (Edit: Just looked at all your pics...looked *wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better* at age 20 with no drugs!)

*Now, as a moderator at a quality site like this Captn you should respect fellow members and not be making unprevoked attacks. This is the mark of a very insecure person, but even more to the point, someone that should NOT BE ALLOWED TO MOD on a long-standing, respected forum like this one.*


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 8, 2011)

Think I'm going to wait 2 more weeks then stack yok3d and jack3d together


----------



## newkid (Apr 8, 2011)

7 scoops ur  nuts lol


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 8, 2011)

7 scoops was fun. I should take 10 and go to a rave I'd be good all through the night


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2011)

gopro said:


> I was a mod here before you even benched 135. I can easily talk to Robert about you.
> 
> Must be jealousy otherwise you would not have posted what you did. Unless you are just a straight asshole.
> 
> ...


 
yes, I am insecure. Forgive my jelousy and disrespect. I have a lot to learn. Thank you for pointing out my inadequecies, maybe one day I rise above my childishness.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 8, 2011)

U guys should see a therapist to workout your problems lol just kidding


----------



## x~factor (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm thinking the OP got a bad batch of Jack3d. I'm on my 3rd container now, when I was on my second container I thought I needed to up my servings to more than the recommended servings of 3 scoops since I am not getting the same pump as the first container. When I started the 3rd container, I used only 2 scoops and the pump I got was almost as good as the first few times I used it. So I am convinced its a bad batch. 

I bought that 2nd container at Vitamin Shoppes, by the way.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 8, 2011)

Your adrenal glands are fried. Take some time off from the stimulants, that's the only fix. I have taken humanofort and it helps a little bit, but time off is the only real solution.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> Your adrenal glands are fried. Take some time off from the stimulants, that's the only fix. I have taken humanofort and it helps a little bit, but time off is the only real solution.


 

good advice, I think me and the OP share the same problem . .  amongst others  . .


----------

